# What kind of member / employee are you? POLL



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Anonymous poll


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Anonymous poll


I SEE NO POLL...

~Matt


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Anonymous poll


Must be.....there's no poll ya big dummy.:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The poll must have been left to union labor....


~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Anonymous poll


WOW you're dumber than me..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody whose done a poll knows, the post comes out before the poll!

TARDS. :no:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> WOW you're dumber than me..:k::l::l:


:stupid:












:wheelchair:

















:gunsmilie:




















:chef:


























:shuriken:


































:batman:



























































:gun_bandana:



~Matt


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Never think I've seen all those smilies in the same post before........


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I need to elaborate on my answer.

Long story short.

Organized, went through whole apprenticeship with the same shop, got hurt, sued shops comp, shop offered me my job back anyways, owner died, shop went out of business.:blink:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Started my apprenticeship working for a pretty big shop with several locations throughout the state.... they went out of business about a year later because the owner was a dumbass.

Sat out of work for about a week, then got a call from a local Newport-based shop (which actually used to be a branch of the aforementioned bigger shop but the sibling owners had a fight and the Newport branch split off into its own company). Finished my apprenticeship there, still work there now.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm in the top category. 



Although I impersonate a union member on days I don't feel like doing any work.


:jester::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Poll is defective.. I can't be non union and a trouble maker at the same time..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not enough answers. Need one that looks like - organized outright, worked for a while, left and never looked back.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Not enough answers. Need one that looks like - organized outright, worked for a while, left and never looked back.


Tried to add it, wouldn't let me.


----------



## DoCJohnny (Feb 16, 2011)

I see the apparent motive in the poll options. That stereotype was true years ago, but not anymore. These days the amount of core guys a shop keeps has dwindled down to almost nothing. You can be the best sparky in the world and still not get sent anywhere past the first job you were called to. Unfortunately, with the long wait for more work, you're still only going to get (1) W2 that year


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I couldn't find an answer, then I figured out this is in the union topics. OOOPPPs


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> I need to elaborate on my answer.
> 
> Long story short.
> 
> Organized, went through whole apprenticeship with the same shop, got hurt, sued shops comp, shop offered me my job back anyways, owner died, shop went out of business.:blink:


Your suit stressed him out.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm the one that's a paying member till the end of the month because I need 8 CEU's. I'm probably done with them unless they get a pile of work.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> ********


....poll:blink:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Where is the "Bust my skinny non-union ass everyday because I love my job and been with my current employer for 7 years category"?:001_huh:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Where is the "Bust my skinny non-union ass everyday because I love my job and been with my current employer for 7 years category"?:001_huh:


Sounds like it would be a good choice. So make your own poll. :whistling2:


----------

